
How to hack almost any toy quadcopter with a $5 NRF24L01+ module - wolframio
http://dronegarageblog.wordpress.com/2016/06/07/deviationtx-with-nrf24l01-module-the-universal-drone-remote/
======
demouser7
For the RF geeks here - can't manufacturers implement some kind of anti-
hijacking protocols into the RF I/O between the radio and the receiver? I
understand it's hard to defeat jamming if the attacker has more power at hand
than you do, but it seems like it would be easy to defeat devices that want to
try and MITM or otherwise spoof the original remote controller.

